

Breakthrough hydrogen production from plant sources - grannyg00se
http://scienceblog.com/62111/game-changer-in-alternatve-energy

======
drucken
" _Even more appealing, this reaction occurs at low temperatures, generating
hydrogen energy that is greater than the chemical energy stored in xylose and
the polyphosphate. This results in an energy efficiency of more than 100
percent - a net energy gain. That means that low-temperature waste heat can be
used to produce high-quality chemical energy hydrogen for the first time.
Other processes that convert sugar into biofuels such as ethanol and butanol
always have energy efficiencies of less than 100 percent, resulting in an
energy penalty._ "

Whoah...

------
apo
It doesn't look like biomass was actually used to produce the hydrogen but
rather pure xylose:

<http://dx.doi.org/10.1002/anie.201300766>

I suspect much more research will be needed before a practical system using
biomass as a fuel source directly is available. Still, the nearly quantitative
yield of hydrogen from an abundant source is encouraging.

